# Reese Chem. Co



## count_8809 (May 8, 2020)

Can someone tell me what this bottle contained and what was it used for?


----------



## Timelypicken (May 8, 2020)

Here is some info. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Cobalt...scription-Venereal-Disease-Cure-/202735999944


----------



## count_8809 (May 8, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Here is some info. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Cobalt...scription-Venereal-Disease-Cure-/202735999944


Thanks for replying, I will check this out!


----------

